# 3 Sai Lầm Của Bố Mẹ Khiến Bé Khó Phát Triển Tốt



## thien_nguyen (31/3/20)

Yêu thương, nuông chiều, làm mọi thứ tốt đẹp cho con là việc mà bố mẹ nào cũng muốn. Nhưng đôi khi, có vô vàn kinh nghiệm, kiến thức trong quá trình nuôi con bố mẹ lại chưa nắm hết dẫn đến phạm nhiều sai lầm. Nguy hại hơn sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến con cả đời, dưới đây là một số lỗi phổ biến của các cặp vợ chồng trẻ mắc phải khi nuôi con nhỏ

*Dùng tay đo nhiệt độ*
Nhiệt độ cơ thể trẻ em thường cao hơn người trưởng thành (dao động từ 36,5 – 37,2), chính vì thế việc đo nhiệt độ bằng tay luôn là thói quen sai lầm của ba mẹ. Khi đo bằng tay thì chúng ta luôn cảm thấy bé nóng hơn bình thường và sai lầm hơn là cho bé dùng thuốc vô tội vạ. Vì vậy, ở mỗi gia đình nên có nhiệt kế để kiểm tra khi bé có hơi nóng hơn bình thường.



​

*Để con tránh xa mọi thứ*
Bố mẹ thường yêu thương dẫn đến không cho bé tự do làm những điều mình muốn và đôi khi nghiêm cấm các hoạt động phát triển, tìm hiểu thế giới của bé. Chúng ta đừng ngần ngại cho tìm hiểu thế giới và đừng sắp đặt mọi thứ quá nhiều, hãy để bé tự mình tìm hiểu. Ví dụ một món đồ chơi có thể cho bé tự thích thú vui đùa theo cách của bé và không nên làm sẵn mọi thứ. Bạn có thể cho bé đến các khu vui chơi như trong nhà để bé có thể tự mình hoạt động làm những điều bé muốn. Đặc biệt, ở khu vui chơi bố mẹ sẽ an tâm hơn vì có nhiều thiết bị vui chơi an toàn cho bé.



​

*Công nghệ chi phối cuộc sống bé*
Hiện nay, chúng ta dễ dàng nhìn thấy các ba mẹ thường cho bé xem điện thoại khi ăn, hay dỗ bé đang khóc bằng điện thoại, máy tính bảng, tivi. Bé có thể ăn nhanh hơn, nín ngay khi được xem các chương trình này, nhưng vô tình chúng ta đã làm hại khả năng tư duy của trẻ khi xem các chương trình quá nhiều. Bé sẽ ít suy nghĩ hơn vì các chương trình hiện tại chỉ là một kịch bản dựng sẵn, bé chỉ việc xem và theo dõi. Ngoài ra, việc xem quá nhiều cũng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thị giác của bé. Chúng ta có thể đặt điều kiện cho bé cơ hội đến chơi các khu vui chơi có nhà liên hoàn, thú nhún, cầu trượt vào cuối tuần sau khi bé hoàn thành bữa ăn nhanh thay vì được xem tivi.



​


----------



## bichthuy2251987 (3/5/20)

Cuộc sống bận rộn công việc cuốn theo nên nhiều lúc biết vậy mà cũng không thực hiện được


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (23/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 

Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

